# Forklift Mechanic Jobs Australia Wide



## Konnecting (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi All,

Konnecting is a skilled migration and recruitment agency in Australia.
We are seeking forklift mechanics / forklift technicians for our client, and there are multiple positions available. Must be trade qualified in motor mecahnics, and minimum 3 years pure experience with fork lifts. 457 visa sponsorship is available.

View the Konnecting website for more details.

Fred Molloy
MARN: 0853698
Konnecting - Australian Skilled Migration & Recruitment


----------

